# ISO Mushroom Compound Butter



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 24, 2012)

Anybody ever dry wild mushrooms, pulverize, and make into a compound butter? Alternately, has anyone fried, and chopped wild mushrooms, and made into compound butter.

I just picked about 2 lbs. of wild field mushrooms, the ones with the pink gills.  And don't worry.  I know these shrooms.  I've been picking them for about 40 years now.  I love them cleaned, and simply saute'd in butter.  But I'm thinking that I could make them go much further by using them to flavor compound butter.  Hence the question.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Aug 24, 2012)

I have never tried it, but chopped and sautéed in the butter sounds good to me.


----------



## Janet H (Aug 24, 2012)

I've made a compound butter from dried procinis but I re hydrated them first...

Steps:

1. Soak dried shrooms in hot water for a few mins (use as little water as possible), then drain. save the juice.  1/2 C mushrooms and 1/2 C water
2. Strain the soaking liquid and reduce over high heat.
3. cool every thing down and chop mushrooms finely. Blend with butter along with a little minced garlic and some cracked black pepper, then blend in the reduced mushroom juice.  form into a roll and chill overnight.  This last bit is really important as the flavors need to develop in the butter.

Awesome on eggs


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 24, 2012)

Janice, that sounds fabulous!  Will give it a try.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 24, 2012)

Janet H said:


> I've made a compound butter from dried procinis but I re hydrated them first...
> 
> Steps:
> 
> ...



Thanks.  That's what I needed.  I'll have to omit the pepper  as my DW can't eat pepper.  Maybe I'll have to make two batches.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## MrsLMB (Aug 24, 2012)

Janet H said:


> I've made a compound butter from dried procinis but I re hydrated them first...
> 
> Steps:
> 
> ...


 
Could this be frozen successfully?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 24, 2012)

MrsLMB said:
			
		

> Could this be frozen successfully?



I would think so.  I freeze butter all the time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 24, 2012)

I am so making this, Thanks Janet.  I have dried porcinis and porcini powder, I see a mushroom omelet with brie in my future.


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 24, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am so making this, Thanks Janet.  I have dried porcinis and porcini powder, I see a mushroom omelet with brie in my future.


Let me know how far into the future it is and I will be there!


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 24, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> Could this be frozen successfully?



We used to freeze compound butters all the time.  Just remember to thaw in the fridge and cut when still fairly solid (not frozen) if you are cutting into slices to put on steaks, veggies etc. Then it melts beautifully with the heat of the food.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 24, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Let me know how far into the future it is and I will be there!



I was thinking Sunday morning...


----------



## MrsLMB (Aug 24, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> We used to freeze compound butters all the time. Just remember to thaw in the fridge and cut when still fairly solid (not frozen) if you are cutting into slices to put on steaks, veggies etc. Then it melts beautifully with the heat of the food.


 
Thanks.  I've frozen butter for years but never compound butters.  Appreciate the replies !


----------

